# Canton GLE 490 oder Nubert 481?



## 8800 GT (27. April 2010)

Hallo, ich kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden
Ich schwanke zwischen den Nubert Nubox 481 und den Canton GLE 490.
Beide kosten gleichviel, jedoch "schreckt" mich der günstige Preis der Cantons ab, da diese immerhin 3 Membrane haben und Nubert doch als Preisleistungsking bekannt ist. Wichtig ist mir ein kräftiger, tiefer Bass und natürlich ein guter Klang. Bitte helft mir, möchte so in einer Woche bestellen.
Gruß


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. April 2010)

Hast du denn nicht erst 200000000000000000 Systeme  bestellt gehabt??

Bei deinem Profil sind die Nuberts in jedem Fall besser. Besonders im Bass sind die Cantons sehr schwach.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2010)

nö, habe bisher nur fragen gestellt
Gut, das wollte ich hören, greife also zu den Nubis


----------



## Pokerclock (27. April 2010)

Wo gibt es ein Paar GLE490 für 500€? Bitte nicht mit der GLE*409* verwechseln.

"Sehr schwach" halte ich für übertrieben. 45hz Grenzfrequenz ist "normal" für diese Klasse. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass die 481 klar den tieferen Bass hat (Grenzfrequenz 38hz lt. AUDIO Test). 

In der Summe (vorher Probehören!) ist die GLE490 insbesondere bei Details und Raum der bessere LS. Für elektronische Musik klar besser geeignet und tendenziell lauter gehend. Für Rock und Metal wäre die NuBox481 besser geeignet.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2010)

hierCanton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher: Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. April 2010)

Du hast dir doch die Nubert 381 bestellt?


----------



## 8800 GT (28. April 2010)

die hab ich mir vor 4 Wochen bei E-bay bestellt für 340€. Jedoch hab ich sie bis heute nicht. Paypal überweist mir in ein paar Tagen das Geld


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Dennoch sind die Nuberts wirklich klasse für den Preis. Besonders eben im Bass wird man dass merken, da Ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben kann, dass die Cantons bis 45 Hz spielen... bei welcher Flanke?? -3dB ?? 

Ebay halt, mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. April 2010)

Geiz ist eben nicht immer geil  lieber gleich beim autorisierten Händler oder bei Nubert direkt bestellen und man hat keine solchen Sorgen 

Zum Thema: Ich denke ebenfalls, dass die Nuberts die bessere Wahl wären. Aber am besten sollte man sich beide mal anhören und dann nach dem eigenen Geschmack urteilen.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dennoch sind die Nuberts wirklich klasse für den Preis. Besonders eben im Bass wird man dass merken, da Ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben kann, dass die Cantons bis 45 Hz spielen... bei welcher Flanke?? -3dB ??



Quelle AUDIO 11/08 dort stehen 45hz. Ich schaue aber nochmal genau nach. Auch bei der Nubert. Interessiert mich jetzt auch.

Ansonsten gilt: Ich habe die GLE490 zu Hause stehen. Braucht es mehr oder glaubst du mir nicht?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Quelle AUDIO 11/08 dort stehen 45hz. Ich schaue aber nochmal genau nach. Auch bei der Nubert. Interessiert mich jetzt auch.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: Ich habe die GLE490 zu Hause stehen. Braucht es mehr oder glaubst du mir nicht?



Klar glaub ich dir, aber mich interessiert eben die Flanke... Außerdem sehen die Canton ja aber auch aus, als könnten die nicht unbedingt bassstark zu Werke gehen, aber Ich hab die ja noch net gehört...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. April 2010)

@8800GT du kannst dir auch mal die klipsch rf62 ansehen, die sind auch sehr basstark, allerdings undbedingt anhören die sind nicht jedermanns sache


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2010)

Also ich habe nochmal nachgesehen.

Die Grenzfrequenz der Nubert liegt bei 44hz (-3db) bzw. 35hz (-6db). > AUDIO 01/07. Das ist wirklich sehr tief.

Bei der Canton wird nichts angegeben. Allerdings lässt sich aus dem Frequenzdiagramm ca. 45hz bei -6db ablesen.  

Übrigens sollte man nicht von Bildern aus auf die Größe/Breite der GLE490 schließen. Die Nubert hat einen 21cm Tieftöner. Die GLE hat zwei 20cm Tieftöner. Geht zwar nicht so tief, wie die Nubert, dafür aber lauter ohne Verzerrung im Bass. Irgendwo schlägt die Physik halt zu.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Naja aber die Optik der Cantons sagt mir zudem auch nicht zu, und 35 Hz bei -6 dB ist nun auch nicht unbdingt so tief, aber für die kleinen Abmaße ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. April 2010)

naja wenns noch tiefer gehen soll -----> sub dazu


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> naja wenns noch tiefer gehen soll -----> sub dazu



Boah wie biste denn darauf gekommen??


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Boah wie biste denn darauf gekommen??



hat sich daraus ergeben das ihr darüber diskutiert welche boxen tiefer  spielen dazu müsste man beide boxen miteinander direkt vergleichen  (Canton macht ja so tolle angaben was die untere grenzfrequenz betrifft) 

n sub ist außerdem meiner meinung nach immer ein muss


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Klar glaub ich dir, aber mich interessiert eben die Flanke... Außerdem sehen die Canton ja aber auch aus, als könnten die nicht unbedingt bassstark zu Werke gehen, aber Ich hab die ja noch net gehört...



Da irrst du dich aber, ich habe ja die GLE490er und die gehen schon so tief und Bass Stark zu werke das es mich nervt...und sie echt runterregeln muss...ich muss dazu sagen das ich echt empfindlich gegen zu hohen/dollen Bass bin...der darf bei mir nur im Hintergrund werkeln...

Aber trotzdem habe ich mir den hier dazu geholt...AS 225 SC - Subwoofer - CANTON pure Music (de)
der holt echt noch das letzte raus was man brauch...


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2010)

Wenn man mal die Klangcharakteristik außen vor lässt, ist die GLE490 in der Summe der bessere LS. Die NuBox 481 ist nun mal auf Bass getrimmt und da macht sie ihre Sache wirklich sehr gut. Ich kenne keinen anderen LS für 500 € der so tief runter kommt, dennoch aber kein Conrad-Krachmacher ist. Nur irgendwann ist bei steigendem Pegel halt mal Schluss. 

Egal wie man es nimmt. Probehören! Dafür sind die beiden LS von der Klangcharakteristik her viel zu unterschiedlich, als einfach nur nach dem "besseren" LS zu gehen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Klangcharakteristik außen vor lässt, ist die GLE490 in der Summe der bessere LS. Die NuBox 481 ist nun mal auf Bass getrimmt und da macht sie ihre Sache wirklich sehr gut. Ich kenne keinen anderen LS für 500 € der so tief runter kommt, dennoch aber kein Conrad-Krachmacher ist. Nur irgendwann ist bei steigendem Pegel halt mal Schluss.
> 
> Egal wie man es nimmt. Probehören! Dafür sind die beiden LS von der Klangcharakteristik her viel zu unterschiedlich, als einfach nur nach dem "besseren" LS zu gehen.



Das ist richtig, genau deswegen kaufte ich mir die Cantons...Ausgewogen klar und natürlich...
Probehören ist sehr wichtig...


----------



## 8800 GT (28. April 2010)

aber nen partypegel schaffen die nubis trotzdem, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2010)

Das mit Sicherheit.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. April 2010)

Sehr schön, danke für Eure Hilfe. Werde mir die Nubis bestellen


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich habe nochmal nachgesehen.
> 
> Die Grenzfrequenz der Nubert liegt bei 44hz (-3db) bzw. 35hz (-6db). > AUDIO 01/07. Das ist wirklich sehr tief.
> 
> Bei der Canton wird nichts angegeben. Allerdings lässt sich aus dem Frequenzdiagramm ca. 45hz bei -6db ablesen.



Um noch eine zusätzliche Info deswegen nachzuschieben. In einer der älteren Tests zur GLE409 wird dort eine Grenzfrequenz von 51hz (-3db) bzw 43hz (-6db) angeben. Natürlich ist die GLE409 nicht baugleich zur GLE490, aber wenn man den Frequenzverlauf vergleicht, kann man die Werte im Bass auf die GLE490 übertragen. Es wurde nur im Klirr deutlich getuned und dieser reduziert.

Siehe auch diesen Beitrag von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1505156-post61.html

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß mit der 481. Tipp: Bestelle diesmal direkt bei Nubert und nicht über einen dubiosen Ebay-Händler.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. April 2010)

Jup, werde direkt bei Nubert bestellen. Der E-bay Verkäufer hatte 250 pos Bewertungen, dachte das geht gut. Naja, man lernt aus Fehlern.


----------

